

The Right Way to Ask Users for iOS Permissions - bmull
https://medium.com/p/96fa4eb54f2c

======
ritwikt
Excellent post on lifting the opt-in rate for push .. The opposite side of the
spectrum is user annoyance and app abandons when these channels[specially
push] are used to spam

~~~
bmull
Yeah, that's another post. This is just trying to get people to trust the app.
Maintaining the trust is actually something else we've spent time on.

~~~
ritwikt
@bmull you might want to check out what we are doing in the space
@[http://www.informion.com](http://www.informion.com) \- we are essentially
using relevance as a key driver for engagement.

Would love to connect @ritwiktewari

